# MIUI4DX Screenshots



## blueman (Jul 12, 2011)

People have been posting some screens in the main [ROM][7.22.11][MIUI.us OFFICIAL] MIUI4DX 1.7.22.1 thread, but it seems out of place there. I want to see what people are setting up on this sweet ROM.

I don't have much talent when it comes to my own personal setup, specialy compared to other screens I've seen. Anyway, here they be...

*Lockscreen* - can't repeat the chinese it was pulled from









*Lockscreen - Pressed - Low Battery*









*Homescreen - Left*









*Homescreen - Middle*









*Homescreen - Right*









*While i'm at it*, here are my battery stats for my first day of MIUI4DX ROM goodness:








Battery was at 8% when pic taken.


----------

